
MySQL Group Replication: It’s in 5.7.17 GA - morgo
http://mysqlhighavailability.com/mysql-group-replication-its-in-5-7-17-ga/
======
mattlord
You can see the changelog here:
[https://dev.mysql.com/doc/relnotes/mysql/5.7/en/news-5-7-17....](https://dev.mysql.com/doc/relnotes/mysql/5.7/en/news-5-7-17.html)

The new product page here:
[http://www.mysql.com/products/enterprise/high_availability.h...](http://www.mysql.com/products/enterprise/high_availability.html)

The documentation chapter here: [http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.7/en/group-
replication.htm...](http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.7/en/group-
replication.html)

A look at the performance here: [http://mysqlhighavailability.com/performance-
evaluation-mysq...](http://mysqlhighavailability.com/performance-evaluation-
mysql-5-7-group-replication/)

